# NJ diesel people: where do you fill up?



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I am the proud owner of a new 328d. Did an ED on it, so I got a chance to drive it in Europe, which was an absolute blast. 
Now that the car's finally home, I was wondering where do Central NJ people prefer to fill up? What brands, what locations, etc...
Reason I'm asking is because it seems to be really hard to find diesel with a cetane number higher than 40 around here... but maybe I haven't looked hard enough. Wasn't a problem at all in Europe, 50+ cetane diesel was quite ubiquitous.

Thanks for any information or advice...


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I fill up at a few locations. Brand really is not important, diesel does not have a lot of additives like gas. In most cases it will be coming from the same regional refinery regardless of brand anyway. What IS important is to use a location that sells a lot of fuel so it is fresh. If they have to move cars away from their one diesel pump to get to it, and blow the dust off to see the display, probably not a good station choice. If the station has both truck and car diesel pumps that is often a good choice.

I have found that if the station has a sign that says "Diesel", but do not have the prices posted so you can see if from the road, expect to pay 50-75 cents per gallon too much for it.

More and more stations in NJ are carrying diesel and is now quite easy to find. Personally I usually get mine from a BP station very close to home. It was recently converted from a Getty and then Diesel showed up. I asked when they put in the Diesel tank and they said no new tanks. The new pumps create midgrade gas by blending regular and premium, freeing up the midgrade tank to be used as Diesel.

Don't waste your time looking for higher Cetane fuel, you won't find it around here. I have 50K miles on our 335D and have never seen the SES light (yet).


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

Where in central NJ? I am in Manalapan and use the WAWA quite frequently. I also use a few other places on RT 33.


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

DozerDan said:


> Where in central NJ? I am in Manalapan and use the WAWA quite frequently. I also use a few other places on RT 33.


Old Bridge, so pretty close to Manalapan... Are you using the one on Rt 9?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Shell or BP
I had heard you can check online the Cetane ratings and that some BP stations were selling 47.
If I find the link I;ll pass it along.
Price was 345.9 today at a BP on RT 31 north of Flemington.


----------



## SequiMike (Jun 16, 2011)

*Where to buy diesel*

Try going here - http://www.gasbuddy.com/GB_Map_Gas_Prices.aspx

Enter your zip and then choose DIESEL


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Whenever I'm in Central Jersey, I try to stick with Shell, Wawa, or BP. Those always seem to be highly trafficked. 

-Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

I sent out emails to some of the more commonly seen fuel companies around, asking about their diesel fuel technical characteristics. Sunoco was the first to reply. If anyone is interested, here it is:

Our diesel is an Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel with a Cetane rating of 40. Depending on the area you purchase your diesel from you may find bio content of up to 4.5 %. We do not exceed that percentage because anything less than 5 % is not considered "BIO DIESEL" according to governmental standards. If the area you are in contains the 0-4.5% decals will be placed on the dispensers to notify you of that.


----------



## cevans (Jun 26, 2008)

Grew up in Jersey, so I love driving through for bagels, my favorite diner (on Rt 22) and cheap diesel. Rt 22 usually has the best prices (if you can stand the traffic) but the northern most rest stop on the GSP I fill every time I pass by.


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in Philly but try to only fill up in NJ. Been using BP or Sunoco. Try to go to stations which seem like they would sell a lot of diesel fuel. Off topic: cevans, I see you are from Duxbury MA...Love Duxbury oysters...between Wellfleets and Duxbury's I order them any time they are on the menu...YUM!


----------



## gtobynj (May 21, 2012)

I used to fill my 335d with the cheapest - WaWa or QuickChek usually. Then I decided to run a few tanks of BP. For the last two years I have only used BP or Shell diesel and find that the car feels smoother with less of the diesel "slap" noise (not that these cars sound like a traditional diesel at all). I have continued the practice in my new 535d and have no regrets - especially as with a little care, I can find Shell and BP at the same price.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I pumped it at Mount Holly WaWa, I guess that's a little south but self service (a +), $3.40. My GL swallowed 27 gallons!!!

Get a gas buddy app. There are plenty BP, Valero around middle Jersey.


----------



## gtobynj (May 21, 2012)

I do like that I can pump my own at WaWa... but still prefer BP or Shell. Yep, got the gas buddy app, but only really need it when I'm not in my usual stomping ground.

For those who don't know, it's illegal to pump you're own gas in NJ, but it seems that there is an exception for diesel and stations that have stand alone diesel pumps often put a self serve sticker on it...


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

Shell was the next to reply to my question about diesel fuel in NJ:

Thank you for taking the time to contact the Shell Customer Care Center.

When it comes to Shell Diesel: In the US, Shell offers ULSD (Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel, no more than 15 ppm of sulfur) which may contain up to 5% biodiesel (again, designated as "B5"), and a max content of 15 ppm of sulfur. However note that each Shell station is independently owned and may elect to offer a different NON-SHELL biodiesel blend at their discretion. The diesel fuel dispenser is required to be properly labeled as to whether it is a Shell branded product, and must show the bio content of the diesel being dispensed. So please look for this labeling and if you should have any questions, please discuss directly with the specific Shell station OWNER (not necessarily the Attendant, who may not know).

All Shell-Branded Diesel meets the ASTM D 975 Specification for ULSD (again, a max of 15 ppm of sulfur, etc. Please see attached). Of course, if the diesel has more than 15 ppm of sulfur, then it is not a branded Shell diesel product either&#8230;.

Furthermore, Shell Diesel fuel meets the minimum ASTM D975 specification for Cetane index which is 40 (again, please see attached ASTM Specification Sheet). The actual/exact Cetane index may not be constant throughout the year and we cannot tell the exact rating of any particular area. However we can give ballpark/average figure for Cetane Index which is between 44-50 in USA for ULSD.

For more information concerning Shell Diesel Fuel, please visit the following internet link: http://www.shell.us/products-services/shell-for-motorists/fuels/diesel.html

With all of that said, we would respectfully recommend that contact your local Shell station OWNER to discuss your specific questions (not necessarily the station attendant, who probably would not be able to answer your specific questions).

We thank you for your patronage. If you need further assistance please contact our Shell Solutions Center at 1-888-GO-Shell (1-888-467-4355).

Sincerely,

Shell Customer Care


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Actual thoughtful reply from a CSR


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

KeithS pretty much nailed it. I called importers and transporters in Maryland -- it's all the same stuff, the only difference is the additive package. Why limit where you can buy diesel? Just buy from a large-volume place and add your own additives (power service etc.)


----------



## bjbolduc (Dec 19, 2012)

Try the bmw online apps. They have a fuel finder app that finds the lowest price fuel near you


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Please don't fill up at LukOil - it is a Russian owned company.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Pierre Louis said:


> Please don't fill up at LukOil - it is a Russian owned company.


It's pretty hard to avoid LukOil in NJ. They're everywhere. Whenever I take GSP down to Central Jersey, there's a huge rest area (Montvale I think?) and LukOil is the station in it.

I usually like to stick to Shell or BP... probably because I can't get diesel from them up here :angel:


----------

